# Mannheim/Ludwigshafen, Germany



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

With about 500,000 inhabitants, the twin cities Mannheim (310,000 inhabitants) and Ludwigshafen (160,000 inhabitants) belong to the most important urban areas in southwestern Germany. They are located in the German states of Rhineland-Palatinate and Baden-Wurttemberg (Both cities are only divided by the river rhine which is also the border between the two states). In fact, Mannheim and Ludwigshafen have totally become _one_ city decades ago, they have a common tram system, a common rail station and a common airport.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I like the giant oil refinery.


----------



## gardelon (Dec 26, 2007)

It´s not an oil refinery, it´s the BASF in Ludiwgshafen, the largest chemical factory in the world with about 40,000 workers.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

gardelon said:


> It´s not an oil refinery, it´s the BASF in Ludiwgshafen, the largest chemical factory in the world with about 40,000 workers.


Oh.

Well it still looks cool anyway.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

BASF looks amazing.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

>


omfg


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice pics, especially BASF and those historical buildings of Mannheim.
Not to forget, Heidelberg ist just about 10 Miles eastern from Mannheim.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Provinz Ruhls!

Not that really good impressions you googled, but anyway, thanks for showing both cities! As been stated, the BASF-factory looks phenomenal.

You should try something like fotocommunity.de or flickr.com for some more imposing pics buddy.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks very nice though industrial.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Mannheim is unique in as much as it is built ona grid system too, making it an odd city in Germany. 

The trams and some of the older architecture look awesome though!


----------



## MiguelKNA (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I used to live there (Mannheim) on Weekends at my Girlfriend at my long time in Heidelberg in the 1990s . I loved the Collini-Center ( cool seventie style) , the Jungbusch - Ghetto ( near the Rhine-Bridge , the Neckarstadt - neighborhood , the Augustaanlage and Friedrichsplatz and in Ludwigshafen the Hemshof district .


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Ah, ffs let's add some stuff.

_All 20 pics below shot by me. Small versions only for here though. :lol:_

*Ludwigshafen Central Station with highway bridge above*









*Typical postwar-constructed wide roads in Mannheim*









*Ludwigshafen's riverside*









*Collini-Center, Mannheim - 70s residential*









*GKM Coal Plant, Mannheim*









*WW2 flak tower, Ludwigshafen*









*Tram station "Sandrain" in the middle of the B36 road, Mannheim*









*City Landscape, Mannheim, looking towards Ludwigshafen*









*Rundown commuter station, Mannheim-Neckarstadt*









*Street Art, Mannheim*









*Bridge Structures, Mannheim-Feudenheim*









*Neckar riverside, Mannheim-Neuostheim*









*Neckar river, Mannheim*









*Collini-Center, Mannheim*









*Residential: Mannheim-Seckenheim suburb*









*SAP-Arena, Mannheim*









*Neckarpromenade, Mannheim*









*Planken, Mannheim*









*Kurt-Schuhmacher-Bridge between Mannheim and Ludwigshafen*









*Riverside at Ludwigshafen's Park Island*


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

And another set of 20...

_All 20 pics below shot by me. Small versions only for here though. :lol:_

*Neckarpromenade at night, Mannheim*









*Do-328 taking off from Mannheim Airport*









*Rathauscenter, Ludwigshafen*









*Commercial Harbour, Mannheim*









*Kurt-Schuhmacher-Bridge, Ludwigshafen/Mannheim city border*









*Commercial Harbour, Mannheim*









*Mannheim cityscape from harbour*









*Residential: Mannheim-Gartenstadt suburb*









*Industrial: Mannheim-Neckarau commuter train station*









*Vocational University, Mannheim*









*Industrial: Plants at Mannheim Kammerschleuse*









*Lower Luisenpark, Mannheim*









*Industrial: GKM coal plant silhouette from 20 km away*









*John Deere showroom building, Mannheim*









*Residential: Mannheim-Sandhofen suburb*









*Mannheim Watertower fountain*









*Cargo Train Depot, Mannheim*









*Busy suburban street, Mannheim*









*MVV Energy Tower, Mannheim*









*Industrial: Southern Harbor, Ludwigshafen*


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

What is somewhat funny about Mannheim and Ludwigshafen is how they are always _second_.

Mannheim is the _second_-biggest city in Baden-Württemberg state
Ludwigshafen is the _second_-biggest city in Rhineland-Palatinate state
Ludwigshafen has the _second_-biggest chemical plant in the world
the combined Mannheim-Ludwigshafen harbour is the _second_-biggest in Germany
Mannheim has the _second_-biggest cargo train station in Germany
GKM is the _second_-biggest district heat (Fernwärme) producer in Germany
I'm sure one could find more than those though


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe they should re-name it SecondCity.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I love Manneheim very much. I've spent a lot of time there. Its a very nice city and underrated in my opinion. The pictures bring back nice memories.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mannheim looks nice, has a unique style - i like it


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I had a mate in a elementary school whose father's been working in Mannheim and I was always wondering how it looks like. Now I know, really cool


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Luv this shot! 


Thx gardelon :cheers:


----------

